# Lamb heart (heart of child for Halloween)



## ncdodave (Oct 16, 2009)

My friend and I had joked around about grilling lamb heart for halloween and calling it heart of child and to grill it during our halloween trick or treaters front yard adventure. I grilled some heart over moderate temperature and it was outta this world! I also set up my Weber kettle and smoked 2 hearts to try and they were even better! smoked at 225 for 2 hours and had marinated them in Rogue chipotle beer. Damn! I'm in heaven! the kids are gonna be grossed out to see zombies and other creatures eating "heard of child".


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 16, 2009)

Not to mention a lot of Upset Parents...


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 16, 2009)

What does heart taste like?  Is it a similar consistency to liver?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll try some heart but the kids will be all freaked out for sure. I will try anything a couple of times before I give up on it. I bet you will be the hit of the neighborhood for sure Dave.


----------



## ncdodave (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, the decor and entertainment was a crowd pleaser for sure the hearts were out of this world and more adults were grosed out than children. The kids just wanted the candy!

We talked to the land owner of a vacant lot across the street and he wants me to set up his lot next year a large grave yard ful of other attractions. Now that will be cool! heres some pics but, you can go to my photobucket album to see more!

http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/m...loween%202009/

 The hearts ready for diner

 The front door before it got dark

 The witch and one of my Dutch ovens after dark

 Close up

 My nephew fire dancing doing a move called a wrist wrap

 his fiance with fire fans


----------



## cman95 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Dave; that scared me!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 4, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## nolasmoker (Nov 8, 2009)

Those hearts look freaking awesome! 

I never had smoked hearts before (nor cooked lamb hearts for that matter). I usually thinly slice the hearts (beef), dusted them in alittle flour and served them in a meuniere sauce.

Next time i get my hands on some (expecially lamb) I'll hit them on the smoker


----------



## ncdodave (Nov 8, 2009)

those hearts were very tender and fresh when we got them its very important to have a good butcher in your neighborhood.  I smoked them for 1 hour using cherry wood with fantastic results! This was the first time I smoked hearts I usually roast/bake or braise them and Im hooked on smoking them. the best heart is from a young animal for sure. looking forward to the next heart smoke.


----------



## uncletykie (Nov 8, 2009)

My Cousin came over one night and tried to teach me to Spin fire...well i was doing A-OK...till my pants fell down then I caught my shirt on fire...here is some pics for your amusement


----------

